# Name Quiz



## Claire (Dec 20, 2010)

OK, I'm not much for this stuff, but I happened to be looking something up and came across this:  what do these men have in common?

George Clinton
Elbridge Gerry
Hannibal Hamlin
Schuyler Colfax
Levi Morton

If you cheat and google or some such, you'll find it in a second, but personally I never heard of any of these men before I looked something up and found it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2010)

Jazz Musicians...and I didn't Google.


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2010)

The only musician I recognize from the list is George Clinton. but I am guessing that is a pretty common name. I don't think this is a list of musicians, but I do not know the answer to the question. I am curious though.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 20, 2010)

Did they sign the Mayflower Compact? I think I remember seeing the name George Clinton when I was reading about it the other day.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 20, 2010)

Or were counties somewhere (Virginia?) named after them?  You're driving me nuts now!

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2010)

Elbridge Gerry was a MA politician who came up with the idea of redrawing the boundries of voting districts to favor his political party.  The process was named after him - Gerrymandering.  

I think he was also a VP of the USA.  Hamlin was also a VP so that's my guess.


----------



## Claire (Dec 20, 2010)

Andy, you got it.  I learned Gerrymandering in my senior high school civics class, and know what it means, but didn't realize who/what it was named after.  I was looking this up because some show my husband was watching named a VP I'd never heard of.  So I googled and realized how many I was truly clueless, would never recognize the names, and made up that list of the most obscure.  (by the way, the TV show had a correct VP name, but had it in the wrong era, wrong president).  I sent this to my friends and relatives list as well, and one said she thought it might be men who ran for, but did not win, presidential elections.  I'll have to get back into research mode, because she may very well be right ... aren't a lot of, historically speaking, many former VPs also-rans ans well?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2010)

It was just luck you included one name from my home state so I recognized it.  The other, Hamlin, was just an obscure fact stuck in my brain.  Otherwise, I would never have guessed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2010)

This was fun!  Let's do more!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 20, 2010)

I knew about Gerrymandering, but I couldn't figure out where the rest of the names fit in. I know now why I ran into George Clinton's name the other day though. I have an American Patriot's NKJV Bible and came across the list of vice presidents evidently. I knew I had run across his name in my Bible, I just couldn't remember where!

Yes, this was fun!

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2010)

OK here's another:

Morgan Bulkeley
Ben Johnson
George Wright
Charles Comiskey
Buck Ewing


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2010)

All built Baseball Parks.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2010)

No, Ma'am


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 20, 2010)

Were they baseball commissioners?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2010)

No, Ma'am


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2010)

Baseball team owners


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2010)

No, Ma'am


----------



## roadfix (Dec 20, 2010)

Coaches?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2010)

Nope


----------



## roadfix (Dec 20, 2010)

They belong to the Baseball Hall of Fame?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2010)

That's it, they're all members of the HOF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> That's it, they're all members of the HOF.


 
Since I am so lousy with sports Q's I should get a little credit for recognizing Comisky as a baseball name!


----------



## roadfix (Dec 20, 2010)

Here are 5 more:

Alan Bean
Edgar Mitchell
James Irwin
Charles Duke
Harrison Schmitt


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 20, 2010)

I have no clue! Did they start universities?


----------



## roadfix (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry, nope.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 20, 2010)

I was curious and checked the only name I thought I might have recognized, so I know the answer now.  Good one!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2010)

Apollo Astronauts


----------



## roadfix (Dec 20, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Apollo Astronauts


Correct, but that's not the answer I was looking for.  They also had something else in common.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lunar Module Pilots


----------



## roadfix (Dec 20, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Lunar Module Pilots


Correct again, but that's not the answer I'm looking for.  There's something else they all had in common.
Come on, that this point someone should be able to figure this out...


----------



## babetoo (Dec 20, 2010)

they all landed on the moon, but i cheated and looked it up.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 20, 2010)

babetoo said:


> they all landed on the moon, but i cheated and looked it up.


No, I'm sorry.  Sure they all landed on the moon but that is not the answer I'm looking for.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 20, 2010)

ok did they all bring back rocks from the moon. or did each one plant the american flag there?


----------



## babetoo (Dec 20, 2010)

did each one walk on the moon?


----------



## roadfix (Dec 20, 2010)

babetoo said:


> ok did they all bring back rocks from the moon. or did each one plant the american flag there?


Now you've touch on the answer.  Can you be more specific?  The answer is very simple.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 20, 2010)

babetoo said:


> did each one walk on the moon?



ding, ding, ding!!!  Correctomundo!


----------



## babetoo (Dec 20, 2010)

just a lucky guess. but thanks. hope i don't need to come up with a list. no clue.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2010)

babetoo said:


> just a lucky guess. but thanks. hope i don't need to come up with a list. no clue.


 
I offered Babe a list and she told me to go ahead and post it.  She is so sweet.  Hope someone gets it soon...I have to go to work tomorrow.

Here's the list:

Vernon Dalhart
Connie B. Gay
Bill Anderson
Carl Smith
Jim Foglesong


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 21, 2010)

Grand Ole Opry members?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> Grand Ole Opry members?


 
Close, but no cigar!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 21, 2010)

Country song writers?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> Country song writers?


 
Your first guess was closer.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 21, 2010)

The very first thing that came to me was either founding members of the Grand Ole Opry (but some would be too young, I would think), or presidents/chairmen of the Grand Ole Opry.  I suspect they formed a group separate from their regular careers, but I can't think of it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> The very first thing that came to me was either founding members of the Grand Ole Opry (but some would be too young, I would think), or presidents/chairmen of the Grand Ole Opry. I suspect they formed a group separate from their regular careers, but I can't think of it!


 
No positions of power, just members of another group...forget Grand Ole Opry...but think of another body they could be members of.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 21, 2010)

Country Music Hall of Fame?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> Country Music Hall of Fame?


 

You got it!

Okay, now for bedtime!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 21, 2010)

It's funny--that was my 2nd thought. Don't know why I didn't go with it!

Ok, this will either be pretty hard or super easy. 

John Gavin
Al Lewis
Tom Laughlin
Fred Thompson
Ralph Waite


----------



## buckytom (Dec 21, 2010)

actor / politicians?


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep! I tried to find names that wouldn't be too obvious, but you were too smart for me!

Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Dec 21, 2010)

fred thompson and ralph waite gave it away.

ok, let's see.

robert baden-powell
frederick russell burnham
ernest thompson seton
william alexander smith
james e. west
w.d. boyce


----------



## Claire (Dec 21, 2010)

I came "close enough" on the last two lists.  This one I'm about to google, but Gay?  Enola Gay?  The makers of the first A-bomb?  Wow, I'm probably way out there.  About to Google, and I won't tell the answer.

Shows how much I know about CW music!  Haha


----------



## Claire (Dec 21, 2010)

buckytom said:


> fred thompson and ralph waite gave it away.
> 
> ok, let's see.
> 
> ...



Well, Baden-Powell is Boy Scouts, the rest I don't know.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 22, 2010)

were all of them involved with boy scouts? if so it should go to claire


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 22, 2010)

I am totally stumped!  I need a hint!  Were they all the head of something (president, chairman, etc.)?

Barbara


----------



## roadfix (Dec 22, 2010)

They all had university libraries named after them?


----------



## Alix (Dec 22, 2010)

They all have 3 names?


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 22, 2010)

Did they climb Everest? Matterhorn?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2010)

All British knights.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2010)

lol, gay, mountain climbing, knighted librarians.


claire got it. 

they were the founders of the british and american boy scout organizations.


----------

